# Oil Mills West - Dover - Nov 2011



## nelly (Dec 2, 2011)

These tunnels in Limekiln Street were most likely dug in the early to mid 19th Century to extract chalk for burning and turning into lime. 

Map of the tunnels











The limekilns, which gave the street its name, were located nearby. It is probable that the lime and excavated chalk were used in the construction of Dover Harbour. 











Almost cavernous in places, the extent of these tunnels is impressive and it is not surprising they've had many uses over the years including WW2 shelters and storage. 











The tunnels are cut directly into the cliff, some are very short and end after a few feet, whereas others go back a few hundred feet and join up, the ceilings are up to 30ft high in places. 











There is much evidence of alteration over the years, including the addition of blast walls. 


































​


----------



## RustySmiff (Dec 2, 2011)

cracking photos there. looks like my kinda place.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 2, 2011)

I was just about to say something smart about how long I've been waiting for this, then I remembered that you do reports properly! Excellent write up mate, and some properly beautiful photos. Had a double take at #5, thought it was me


----------



## nelly (Dec 2, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> I was just about to say something smart about how long I've been waiting for this, then I remembered that you do reports properly! Excellent write up mate, and some properly beautiful photos. Had a double take at #5, thought it was me



Well only if you've put on a few lb's mate


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 5, 2011)

I DO like that... lots! 

We visited a place under Vimy Ridge some years ago now where they mimned chalk and I heard an interesting story at the time saying it was the same strata of rock as Dover. Can't see how to be honest but for what it's worth, that's what we were told.


----------



## Pincheck (Dec 5, 2011)

very nice mate


----------



## night crawler (Dec 5, 2011)

Great photo's and what a huge place.


----------

